# Aquaman's tanks -- temporarily mine!



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

So, by now all of you know that Bill is moving north. I am fortunate enough to be caring for 2 of his smaller tanks (27 gallon bowfront and a 20-something rectangle) while he's gone, with some of his smaller fish.

Yesterday, I filled them. Today, I planted them. Bill's bringing the fish over in shifts. The first bucket has arrived: cloud minnows and danios for the bowfront. They're already in the tank and look amazing! 

Some of Bill's plants are quite spectacular. I just hope that when he comes back for them in a few months, they're still as spectacular. 

I'll post some photos as soon as I can.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, I thought you'd offer to take the 180G *heehee*


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

lol. Actually, I planned to take the 5 foot one at first. I don't know how many gallons that is. But I just couldn't find a space here that would work for it, unfortunately.

Luckily, other BCA members have rehomed his bigger fish. What a wonderful community.

I now have some of Scholz's tanks and 2 of Bill's and am finding that it is a lot of fun to have someone else's tanks for a few months. You get all the joy of the fish and tank, and never have a chance to get bored. Bill and Scholz both have very different fish and plants than I have, so I get to try something completely different.



ninez said:


> Ah, I thought you'd offer to take the 180G *heehee*


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

true.. 
i once fostered a red texas, a thai silk, etc. 
it was quite different


----------

